# More intrusive "t"



## louhevly

Greetings:

I noticed today that, at least here in the Bages, some people  pronounce "col.legi" "col.lègit" i "geni" "gènit". The DCVB records both of these pronunciations.  Are there any other words ending in "i" that are subject to "intrusive t"?

Lou


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi, Lou!

My mom does that, too! And she is from el Garraf! Remember I told you guys people where I come from say *mart* for *mar* or *bart* for *bar*? I had forgotten about *col·legit* and *genit*. My mom even says *llavits* for *llavis*! (which drives me nuts!)

Thanks for bringing it up again!


----------



## Dixie!

Here in my town, many people say "prèmit" instead of premi. 
_
Han guanyat un prèmit! _


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Here in my town, many people say "prèmit" instead of premi.
> 
> _Han guanyat un prèmit! _


 
Sí, sí, Dixie: aquesta també la diuen els de casa meva!


----------



## louhevly

Dixie! said:


> Here in my town, many people say "prèmit" instead of premi.
> _
> Han guanyat un prèmit! _



Good example!  Folks say that here too.

OK, so why "prèmit" i "gènit" but not "grèmit" for "gremi" or "tèsit" for "tesi"?

Lou


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> Good example!  Folks say that here too.
> 
> OK, so why "prèmit" i "gènit" but not "grèmit" for "gremi" or "tèsit" for "tesi"?



I've got no idea! But it could be that this intrusive "t" is only found in words known by children. I say so because this pronunciation seems typical of a child.  It could be that the child inserts this intrusive "t" into all words that they know, until they grow up and cease to do so. So that they have some words with an intrusive "t" inserted, and some words -the ones that they've learned from certain age on- without. I have no proof of what I say, though.


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> I've got no idea! But it could be that this intrusive "t" is only found in words known by children. I say so because this pronunciation seems typical of a child.  It could be that the child inserts this intrusive "t" into all words that they know, until they grow up and cease to do so. So that they have some words with an intrusive "t" inserted, and some words -the ones that they've learned from certain age on- without. I have no proof of what I say, though.



Ingenious!  Right or wrong, you are certainly an original thinker.

Lou


----------



## ajohan

That's an amazing hunch, Ernest. Really interesting. I was also wondering if it was a kind of invented diminutive form. After all, "little genius" and "a bit of a prize" are candidates for diminutives, whereas I doubt whether anyone would talk fondly about a guild (gremi).


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> Ingenious!  Right or wrong, you are certainly an original thinker.



Thanks mate! But if the truth is to be told, this idea is not mine. I read it in another context and thought it could fit well here


----------

